# If another dog attacked my golden...



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

my golden would:


I wonder if it's a golden trait to be so loving and easy going that they wouldn't even defend themselves. I know mine wouldn't. Wondering it that's a common trait. 

For those of you with more than one golden, you can choose both options if they fit each one of your dogs.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I voted run but in fact Oakly usually rolls on his back when he meets a menacing dogs like the big Newf we met at the beach a few weeks ago. Caue just does his wiggle thing. Both of my guys just seemed stunned when another dog snaps at them. Both will defend themselves if really pushed but try every other peaceful method they know before resorting to violence.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy does not back down and she will respond in excess to the least sign of trouble (if another dog growls or postures). She's like ... "you start it, I'll finish it."


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin will avoid confrontation if possible, but if he was attacked he would definitely defend himself. Hopefully I'd be able to protect him from having to do that!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sophie wouldn't defend herself. She squats and piddles when we run into our neighbor's maltese.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

None of my dogs would back down .. I don't know if it would be to protect me or because they just don't back down to another dog.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If I hadn't put them in a sit/stay, I'm sure the girls would have gone after the mini-terrorist today. However, since they were, they were in a real quandry which was only broken when the the rat got Maggie's tail. They were very quick to respond to my demands though. From previous experience when Maggie put herself between me and a charging, snarling rottie, I have no doubt she'd protect me .


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

"Defend" is a little... less concrete.

I expect, and hope my dogs will give appeasement body language in an attempt to defer the oncoming dog/s. This is makes it less likely for them to get hurt or be in a serious fight. 

If that failed, they likely would start to be defensive to keep the dog away.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not sure how far Daisy would go to defend herself or me. I once watched her react to a smaller dog that came into our yard and attacked her. Daisy fought back, it sounded bad but in the end, she had the dog pinned to the ground by the throat ... neither dog was moving or making a sound. It was actually kind of funny, but a little too scary to laugh. Daisy meant business and she had that dog completely under control. I made Daisy let go and the dog ran home crying (haha) :curtain:


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Winchester just wants to play, but if the other dog kept at it he would defend himself. Moose on the other hand wouldn't back down at all.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

RedDogs said:


> "Defend" is a little... less concrete.
> 
> I expect, and hope my dogs will give appeasement body language in an attempt to defer the oncoming dog/s. This is makes it less likely for them to get hurt or be in a serious fight.
> 
> If that failed, they likely would start to be defensive to keep the dog away.


 I agree. "Defend" and "attack" are both terms that really could stand to be defined a little bit. For instance, the case of Maggie, Penny and the ill-mannered Chihuahua, I think the fact that your dog didn't fight back may have more to do with not percieving the Chi-on-tail as as big of an insult or "attack" as you did. If she really felt threatened and "attacked," she'd likely have gone on the defensive, despite your cues to sit and stay. JMO.

Quiz won't go looking for trouble and he'll do his best to diffuse it. However, if that doesn't work and he's actually threatened, I believe he, too, would assume a defensive role.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora would high tail it outta there faster than a speeding bullet.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I always thought that C would run away but when a JRT nipped him in the face the other day he went wild. I was shocked but don't blame him a bit. He did not bite back.
A few days later a man down the street came around the corner with his wolf hybrids and they were gunning for him. I quickly put as much distance as I could between his dogs and mine and used my body to block. C, of course, thought this was great fun and couldn't understand why he couldn't go and play with these dogs.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

3 out of my 4 would defend, the 4th Im not so sure he would if he was alone, if he was with the others then I think he would also defend.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Winnie would defend himself. I used to think he was so gentle, and so sweet, than he wasn't capable of defending himself, even if he was being hurt. With watching him interact with other dogs, I found out I was wrong. This is something I just realized in the last year. Winnie is 8 now, and he is a big believer in 'doggie rules' and 'doggie manners'. And he will enforce them. At the dog park, he becomes the manners police. If other dogs are thinking about fighting, or doing something rude, he will stop them. He isn't agressive about it, but he is assertive. He usually just puts himself in between the two dogs and grrrs. A few times, he did a gentle head butt, more of a head push or bump. But, usually, he all he needs to do is just stand in between the other dogs. I noticed he is more of a 'dog cop' with puppies and younger dogs. My friends have a puppy who was not socialized at all, and had no doggie manners, they rescued him from the pound. Winnie was a little more firm with that puppy. He one time knocked the puppy down all the way, and mouthed the puppie's ears -- no biting, just mouthing. But, the puppy had never had a chance at how to act like a dog, and needed to learn some manners. He is not being mean at all, just calm and assertive.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Ah, well, my Max looks to me to protect him. When Willow has been mean to him in the past he would run and hide by me. When a large dog snarled and nipped him he put his tail under his belly and cowered under me. I don't think fighting back would even occur to this sweet, goofy, wussy boy. That makes the possibility of running into mean dogs on our walks even more scary for me.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

When we're at the dog park and Molson hears a growl or snarl from a couple of other dogs at the other end of the park, he runs over to see what's going on. He loves being a spectator (I have no idea why!) and if he is the one growled at, he stands big and tall but I know that if _he_ were to be attacked, he would run away and hide. He would never fight back.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't say with any certainty what Riley would do. From what I've seen, I think it's more likely that he'd try to get away than it would be for him to defend himself.

When he was blitz attacked by that Irish Setter that used to live on our street, he tried to get away and when that didn't work (he was on-leash) he just hit the deck and stayed there while the Setter was running around like a maniac and his idiot owner was trying to catch him. It was pretty clear that he was saying "I want no part of this." 
Granted, this dog just wanted to play, but he was barking and growling when he charged Riley, so if he were going to get defensive, I think he would have. When Riley was lying down and the Setter came up behind him, he did turn and growl, though. So I don't know.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner I think would defend but because he has fear anxiety, he might just as likely run!

Selka ,who is so laid back and friendly, I have no idea what he would do if attacked.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

You know, I am curious if this is a breed thing. I know my Willow has no qualms about kicking another dogs bum if he tried to hurt her. I know a few labs and they would have no qualms about protecting themselves/fighting back. Max is the first dog I've known who wasn't like that - and it seems by the poll he is not alone in this. Do you think it's a breed thing or if I asked other breed owners, the result would be the same or if I took a mixed group, the result would be the same?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasmine usually will greet most dogs in a friendly manner, but if she were challenged, I have no doubt that she would fight back. 

Jasper tends to try to calm the other dog through appeasement and avoidance. But when our crazy dog attacked him (exactly once), he fought back and sliced her face open. So I am sure if her were attacked he would fight back.

Danny would high tail it out of there at 100 miles an hour. He has no fight, only 100% flight!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think you've also got to consider if the dogs of the people responding have ever actually been attacked. It's easy to say what you think they would do. It's easy to think your dog wouldn't fight back if they've never truly been put in that position. Many goldens will do what they can to avoid conflict, but when put in the situation of being attacked would defend themselves. I wouldn't count as valid a response of someone who's dog hasn't actually been attacked (not just a threat to attack), because you never really do know.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Bender is 'bomb proof' and tends to instantly submit if needed. She's totally fooled dogs who have come up to her with aggression, if she has a stick or ball she just drops it and stands there, as if to say 'there, it's a STICK, knock yourself out'. She's only snarked at a few dogs, mainly dogs in flyball who bark constantly... and that's very rare and pretty polite (considering the dog has to bark in her ear for at least ten minutes strait before she'll do something other than dirty looks.

Ticket is a bit more of a 'bring it on' kinda guy, if provoked or he sees reason he'd love to brawl, however he knows I don't approve of that sort of thing so it just takes a word and he cuts it out. He's likely to attack if he's thinking other men are messing with 'his girls' otherwise he's fine most of the time, just throw the ball (and even with that it now takes a lot of rude man-dog behavior before he'll finish something).

Storee.... she's usually pretty good, she had a real cow stage as a teen but seems to be pretty good now. She does not like rude dogs in her face and will tell them so, but not to the point of going crazy. Usually a good 'knock it off' from her and she lets it go. She doesn't like dogs in her face and really hates the silly dogs who assume every dog loves them and wants to be french kissed by them.... oh how she hates that.

Lana


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> I think you've also got to consider if the dogs of the people responding have ever actually been attacked. It's easy to say what you think they would do. It's easy to think your dog wouldn't fight back if they've never truly been put in that position. Many goldens will do what they can to avoid conflict, but when put in the situation of being attacked would defend themselves. I wouldn't count as valid a response of someone who's dog hasn't actually been attacked (not just a threat to attack), because you never really do know.



I don't know about that. I am totally and completely positive Danny would run. Yes, he has had a dog jump him one time, but even before that happened I knew he would never fight back.

I will say that I might have questioned it with Jasper because he does try to calm other dogs down, if Maddie hadn't jumped him and he fought back, I would have never thought he would have been a fighter. Though he would rather pee on the ground than to fight.

Jasmine has been in many fights with our crazy dog, so I have absolutely no doubt what her reaction would be.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I believe all 3 of my dogs would defend themselves.....for sure Lincoln would. As well, I don't believe any of them would initiate a fight. All of them love other dogs and would prefer to just play, but if the play got out of hand, I think they would certainly defend themselves. I just hope I never have to find out for sure!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If on lead Shadow would get in a fight. If off lead he usually runs in the other direction. If I'm at the end of the lead he would fight until his death. Tucker usually can turn aggressive behavior into a game, but I'm not sure he wouldn't defend himself if necessary.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I honestly have know idea. Until yesterday I would've said that Darby would definitely flee but he actually snarled back at a boxer that snarled at him. He has never snarled before in his life.

Kirby - I just don't know.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm going to begin with saying that my two are generally dog friendly. And they will put up with a lot from other dogs. 

Natasha (on the left) has proven that she will stand her ground and defend. We were at the dog park one day when she refused to back down and showed 2 pit-bullies that she would not put up with their harrassment. I had mixed feelings on the incident.

Bob (on the right) would assert himself verbally. But when push came to shove he would run for the hills.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

When a border collie went for my dogs a while ago Willow instantly tucked her tail between her legs, hid behind my mum and wanted no part of it.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

It depends on which one...

Gilmour - "Hey, Asshat. Be nice or I will neuter you!"

Milo - "Yo, dude! Chill man. Let's have some tea and listen to Yanni!"


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger for sure would defend himself. We were walking downtown and passed a lab on leash that went nuts snarling and lunging at him. Instead of following me as I walked away, he had his chest all puffed up and was trying to get to her. He wasn't snarling or growling but his intent was clear. There's a few dogs with a certain "energy" he doesn't like and he'll try to go after them. He got to a boxer once at a dog park and knocked her off her feet and stood over her until she "calmed". No teeth, no growling but it was NOT play. When he let her up, she fled for the hills and wouldn't come back to her owner while he was in the vicinity.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

It is almost impossible to say until they are tested. Our shy, insecure Maggie was the one that, a few years ago, surprised me to death. We had gone to the local community college as they have a quite long walking path. I had seen in the distance a black lab (or so I thought) with a human at the pond, retrieving sticks. We went down a decline and I lost sight ( and thought) of them. All of a sudden, Maggie went from heel to across in front of me, almost tripping me. I went to scold her but looking at her, she was puffed up like a puffer fish and looked really menacing. I turned to my right and behind to see what she was looking at, and her comes this rottie, teeth bared and looking as menacing as could be. Mr. Owner was running behind, calling to no avail. My little scaredy-cat put herself between me and harm's way. I have no doubt she was ready to take him on, but luckily the owner caught him in the nick of time. This was the incident which made me to walk with a 3-iron! BTW, Penny dear was completely oblivious to all this. Since I had stopped, she sat down and there she was when we were ready to return to our walk! lol


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

fostermom said:


> I don't know about that. I am totally and completely positive Danny would run. Yes, he has had a dog jump him one time, but even before that happened I knew he would never fight back.
> 
> I will say that I might have questioned it with Jasper because he does try to calm other dogs down, if Maddie hadn't jumped him and he fought back, I would have never thought he would have been a fighter. Though he would rather pee on the ground than to fight.
> 
> Jasmine has been in many fights with our crazy dog, so I have absolutely no doubt what her reaction would be.


I've got to agree here. I can say with 100% certainty that Max would not fight back. On a leash or without he would run and hide behind me and look to me to protect him. He just doesn't have a mean bone or bit of fur on his body. I love that about him - that I can do anything to this dog and growling and nipping doesn't even cross his mind. 

I think it's a golden trait as they are so forgiving and even in a situation where they are abused, they refuse to lose their love for people. It just never occurs to them to stop.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Riley would defend himself. A few weeks ago we had 2 labs come after us. Riley was all ready and willing to take them on. The came at him barking and hackles up and he became instantly defensive. I ended up smacking one of the dogs up side the head with the flexi lead and they backed off.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> You know, I am curious if this is a breed thing. I know my Willow has no qualms about kicking another dogs bum if he tried to hurt her. I know a few labs and they would have no qualms about protecting themselves/fighting back. Max is the first dog I've known who wasn't like that - and it seems by the poll he is not alone in this. Do you think it's a breed thing or if I asked other breed owners, the result would be the same or if I took a mixed group, the result would be the same?


I have to think that it would vary greatly, depending on the breed. 
Ask a group of Lab owners and you might get mixed results, similar to what you have here with our Goldens. 

Ask a group of Dobie or GSD owners and the results would probably be much more one-sided. There's not one ounce of doubt in my mind that Gunner (my GSD) would defend himself. I know that he'd do everything in his power to warn the other dog off, before he'd actually fight. But if push came to shove, he would not back down.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Molly would avoid confrontation if possible. But if she is attacked, I THINK she would defend herself.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

My Tanner would avoid a confrontation unless there were no other options. He would rather just walk away, with that being said he would defend himself if need be.

Cooper my little guy (1yr) I don't know what he would do and I hope to have to never find out. I would try to handle the situation before it even comes to that but you never know.


----------



## kiranddoug (Jun 16, 2009)

Whiskey actually was attacked at the dog park this winter by a pit bull. Initially, the dog was very interested in him and following him where ever he went. Then he started growling at him and Whiskey came back to me. 
Later Whiskey was playing with another dog, when the pit bull attacked whiskey, I saw whiskey trying to get away, but the other dog had already latched on to his neck.
I don't know how much fighting can be done once another dog already has a hold of your throat/neck. When the owner tried to pull his dog off Whiskey, it wouldn't let go and pulled Whiskey with him. Someone else had to open his mouth with a stick.
Luckily, there wasn't a large wound, just a few scratches. Whiskey has a more submissive temperment to begin with and he was only 10 months at the time. Things may have possibly been different if he was a bit older.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

Riley's Mom said:


> Riley would defend himself. A few weeks ago we had 2 labs come after us. Riley was all ready and willing to take them on. The came at him barking and hackles up and he became instantly defensive. I ended up smacking one of the dogs up side the head with the flexi lead and they backed off.


what's with all these vicious labs coming after you guys??? i guess labs are jealous of goldens soft long haired coat 

whats a flex head?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

A flex lead is a retractable leash. You can make it long if you want but then it recoils if you want it to be shorter.


----------



## Angel the dog (Dec 4, 2013)

I just know tt a cat unknown one attacked my female Golden one.. 1 time only, my dog quirk and ran away.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Interesting question, Rookie has always been a peacefully, loving dog, gets along with all the dogs at the park. However, a few years ago, when he was younger, a German Shepard, male was puting his head over Rookie's neck (he doen't like that). He told the GSD not to do that in a nice way, but the GSD continued several more times. I was talking to the GSD,s owners and said that's not a good thing to do, and it causes trouble. They said how the GSD was always in charge, that's just what he does. Well, just about that time, the GSD did it again, and Rookie turned around and just nailed him, drove him and the owners right out of the park. So, I guess you never know, but it was a good day for Golden's.:wave:


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I voted run but in fact Oakly usually rolls on his back when he meets a *menacing dogs like the big Newf* we met at the beach a few weeks ago.


As the owner of a big, gentle Newf who is often attacked by dogs who, I am told, would _never_ attack another dog, I have to ask if the Newf at the beach menaced Oakly by aggressive *behavior* or simply by his *existence*?

Griffin's very existence is taken as an intolerable intrusion by more dogs than I care to mention. Poor Griff. He backs away and runs. Less so now, but when we first got him, a beagle rushed down his own driveway as my daughter walked Griffin on the street and Griffin didn't know that the beagle would be stopped by an electric fence. So he leapt away, crying, and pulled my daughter with him! Griffin weighs 150 pounds.

NewfieMom


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

NewfieMom said:


> As the owner of a big, gentle Newf who is often attacked by dogs who, I am told, would _never_ attack another dog, I have to ask if the Newf at the beach menaced Oakly by aggressive *behavior* or simply by his *existence*?
> 
> Griffin's very existence is taken as an intolerable intrusion by more dogs than I care to mention. Poor Griff. He backs away and runs. Less so now, but when we first got him, a beagle rushed down his own driveway as my daughter walked Griffin on the street and Griffin didn't know that the beagle would be stopped by an electric fence. So he leapt away, crying, and pulled my daughter with him! Griffin weighs 150 pounds.
> 
> NewfieMom


Hope your daughter wasn't hurt, sounds like Griffin at 150lbs could do a lot of pulling! My experience has been that little dogs (chihuahuas in this case) are more of problem than larger dogs. Rookie was once chased 1/4 mi. by a whole herd of them, it was kinda funny, no one got hurt. He wouldn't have any problem with Griffin, he seems to sense who who he wants to greet and who he doesn't.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Penny would act super submssive.

Ginger likes to fake dogs out, with her scruff fur raised and a great booming bark - until the other dog gets within five feet of her. Then she ducks for cover.


----------

